# Thumbs up for VFDs



## dickda1 (Feb 24, 2011)

It is a fairly simple proposition to wire a solid state converter into an existing 220v line.

I started using a Hitachi VFD about 5 years ago for several of my shop tools. I used to occasionally repair (and resell) Bridgeport M heads - got tired of throwing out the 3 phase motors. Where I came from, 3 phase motors were way less expensive than single phase since no one outside of an industrial shop got 3 phase power from outside transformer. VFD's are nice and small compared to the much larger (and potentially more efficient) rotary converters. My VFD drives several 3-5HP motors on my mills and lathe. A pleasure to just program in the speeds I use.

By the way, one usually programs the acceleration and deceleration profile into the VFD. You can make the motor accelerate rapidly through a resonant spot that causes machine vibration.


----------

